# Lake St Clair guide ???



## ETC (Aug 30, 2007)

I guided on Erie for 25 yrs and fished mainly the Western Basin including Pelee Island in Canada all the way to the Central Basin and have caught a ton of smallmouth before finally selling my boat. BUT...never fished Lake St Clair and looking for advice for a top notch guide up there. Any solid recommendations would be appreciated. If he also runs a laid out Ranger, that would be a plus. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You're looking for a smallie guide, correct, not a muskie guy?


----------



## ETC (Aug 30, 2007)

Smallmouth ONLY..


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Why is a ranger boat such a big deal


----------



## sea nymph-O (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.marcelsguideservice.com/


----------

